# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  surreal realms

## monsa199a

So I have decided to upload some surreal art that I have created throughout the years.  I started with some experimental scratchboard, back in 2004 until now.  Title: "drippings" close up on the Cyclop.
 I believe this are visions from some forgotten dimensions that I have visited in the dream life.
DSC00163 copy.jpgDSC00163 copy.jpg

----------


## JakeMcDake

That's so cool! I'm doing a project where I try to draw the faces of my DC's and this is giving me inspiration to keep on trying!

----------


## monsa199a

Awesome! thanks, and by the way do you know what's the biggest size to upload images? this looks more like a thumbnail... 
I tried up to 1 megabyte, but failed to upload.

----------


## JakeMcDake

Sorry, I don't know. But when I click on the picture it almost fills my whole screen. I see it very detailed.

----------


## monsa199a

IMG_20191025_115021_456.jpg Fountain of Wisdom I. Close up #1  (Uploaded from my c.phone)

----------


## monsa199a

IMG_20191024_135121_730.jpg fountain of  wisdom II. Close up,  ( uploded from my cell p.)

----------


## monsa199a

IMG_20191027_204923_563.jpg binded

----------


## monsa199a

.. I dreamed once about the machanics of a DC's busy brain...
From the studio..20200303_140745.jpg

----------


## monsa199a

*Spoiler* for _Enlightened Path_: 



20200709_204430.jpg

----------


## monsa199a

close up #1 20200710_144535.jpg

----------


## monsa199a

close up #220200710_144523.jpg

----------


## monsa199a

close up #3 20200710_144505.jpg

----------


## Hilary

Wow, cool stuff. How are you making that?

----------


## monsa199a

> Wow, cool stuff. How are you making that?



Hey moonage, thanks.! I call it experimental scratchboard.

----------


## monsa199a

The process starts by applying claybordinks on a white claybord, which
has a  this layer of caolín or white clay.  Then after the inks dry, I use sharp objects, like exacto blades, niddles; to etch and create highly detailed images.
If you're interested and have the time
https://www.dorianscratchart.com/

----------


## Hilary

Wow.. that's your work? Wow. You're amazing.  :smiley:  I love the colors!

----------


## DarkestDarkness

These remind me of Giger's work in some sense, but also of other artists whose names don't come directly to mind right now.

I really enjoy this type of surreal artwork; it's a shame that whenever I try to do anything like it, nothing very interesting ever comes out, it always conforms too much to the rest of my general style.

Great work on all of these.  ::thumbup::

----------


## monsa199a

> Wow.. that's your work? Wow. You're amazing.  I love the colors!



Thanks moon! I like to think or always say: "I'm just an instrument", "my works"...Nothing really belongs to us in this plane, not even our dreams. ::meditate::

----------


## monsa199a

> These remind me of Giger's work in some sense, but also of other artists whose names don't come directly to mind right now.
> 
> I really enjoy this type of surreal artwork; it's a shame that whenever I try to do anything like it, nothing very interesting ever comes out, it always conforms too much to the rest of my general style.
> 
> Great work on all of these.



I think I know the artist, designs from the movie "Alien". Really inspiring...Like I say at the beginning These are dream realms or dimensions that really exist within the depths of our subconscious mind, even past lives.  It's a healing path; a lot more beasts and beings would emerge from "my" works in order to transcend.

----------


## Hilary

> Thanks moon! I like to think or always say: "I'm just an instrument", "my works"...Nothing really belongs to us in this plane, not even our dreams.



You know that's so true. I think it's the same with music. You don't make or create a song. You uncover a song; you are just finding the path that's already there. YKWIM?!  ::D:

----------


## monsa199a

> These remind me of Giger's work in some sense, but also of other artists whose names don't come directly to mind right now.
> 
> I really enjoy this type of surreal artwork; it's a shame that whenever I try to do anything like it, nothing very interesting ever comes out, it always conforms too much to the rest of my general style.
> 
> Great work on all of these.



Forgot to say thanks!, and is that picture on your profile one of yours..? ::goodjob2::

----------


## DarkestDarkness

> Forgot to say thanks!, and is that picture on your profile one of yours..?



That's right; purpose-made just for using here.

----------


## monsa199a

Spirits of the jungle ll  20200712_211132.jpg

----------


## monsa199a

Rusty mandala, close up #1 IMG_20191015_150749_296_749197.jpg

----------


## Lang

Sweet!! Keep up the great work!!

----------


## monsa199a

> Sweet!! Keep up the great work!!



Danke, likewise hombre hongo  ::wink::

----------


## monsa199a

Rusty Mandala- close up #2IMG_20191015_145901_960_217813.jpg

----------


## DarkestDarkness

That one with the coin for scale... Really lets you see how finely you detail these. Sadly I can never make lines so fine; very good job.  ::goodjob::

----------


## monsa199a

> That one with the coin for scale... Really lets you see how finely you detail these. Sadly I can never make lines so fine; very good job.



Thanks D.!  I'm amazed and inspired by the macro/microcosmos, as you know we're a reflection of the Universe...A jungle in a slice of moss,  our brain neurones as cluster of galaxies...
Here are some of the tools that aloud you to do intricate detail, on claybord...I would include a demo some other time..  :wink2: 
20200722_131051_228482.jpg

----------


## monsa199a

I've been working all evening on this new inspiration, "amulet with two miniature, glow in the dark RC hands!" (FIMO oven bake-clay) 
left hand done!

so check and wave those hands in front of you NOW! :OK Bye now:  :OK Bye now:  :OK Bye now:  

sweet dreams! :SleepMeditate2:  :SleepMeditate2:  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## Lang

ALL of that stuff is really cool!! 

The hands also reminds me of the lyric, "Father Figure" for some reason? 


*Spoiler* for _Dream story...._ : 



The little hands reminds of a dream that I once about shrinking down to doll size and fall into a baby play pen.  I recall that as soon as I fell into the playpen, the baby noticed. The toddler cooed and babbled, in the dream, as he crawled towards me. The whole plaything quaked in his wake. I recall that I could feel my heart beating faster and faster.
"No!! Me no good!!"
I tried to move quickly in the dream but, the kid grabbed me with his sticky chubby little hand. I can feel the pressure of the hand around my body, squeezing tightly. I could feel his hot breath on my skin, baby breath? He was going to put me in his mouth.
Then all of sudden, he stops and got all excited, still holding me in the dream. He flails his arms excitedly. All the while I'm getting motion sickness because of it. 

Umm, what can I say..I can't help it? Like I have said before I have some dream experiences, with shrinking and things like that. *Shrugs* Some people love flying or other things and my thing is shrinking and growing, among other things.  Sorry for my stories... 




Sorry I bored people enough... Back on topic..

----------


## monsa199a

> ALL of that stuff is really cool!! 
> 
> The hands also reminds me of the lyric, "Father Figure" for some reason? 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Dream story...._ : 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sorries, thanks for the awesome I insight! What a dream!..Got to check that Father Figure"..I believe I was showing that hand in my dream, last night; don't remember much about it..
I need to make the right hand and stay aware while I'm creating it.. :Nod yes: ! 
By they way you're already famous in the dreaming world!

----------


## monsa199a

So, I met with a great empath friend of mine,  through Zoom and she said she had been focusing and reflecting about a sculptue or painting she has at home, it has 3 hands; a hand within a hand, first the baby's hand, the mom, and last dad.. that was couple of RC's!
She told me this after I showed her the clay hand, I created...so she suggested me, with her hands to make the next one showing three fingers, I said yes!, just like making a mudra...so I did it!
20200724_110321_450385.jpg

----------


## Hilary

I love it. You could sell these for sure! You what would be also cool? One with 11 fingers  :wink2:

----------


## monsa199a

> I love it. You could sell these for sure! You what would be also cool? One with 11 fingers



Thanks moon!, great ideas!..Got to say the design has changed quite a bit, specially on the back of the left hand..this some how has created more awareness,  and more vibrational energy put onto the hand.  Therefore I will carry that awareness of finding both in my dream state..
I also have included the mantra "on ha hum" (did not used the "hung" syllable)..also included 3 eyes!
20200726_145347_59462.jpg
The Mantra Om Ah Hum (Hung) – Buddhist Sangha of Bucks County

...Is in the PROCESS, that we become LUCID!!!  ::meditate::  ::meditate::  ::meditate::

----------


## Lang

I like that!  ::D:

----------


## Hilary

> Thanks moon!, great ideas!..Got to say the design has changed quite a bit, specially on the back of the left hand..this some how has created more awareness,  and more vibrational energy put onto the hand.  Therefore I will carry that awareness of finding both in my dream state..
> I also have included the mantra "on ha hum" (did not used the "hung" syllable)..also included 3 eyes!
> 20200726_145347_59462.jpg
> The Mantra Om Ah Hum (Hung) – Buddhist Sangha of Bucks County
> 
> ...Is in the PROCESS, that we become LUCID!!!



_Oh wow._ So beautiful.

----------


## Lang

You guys inspired me to post some of drawings and artwork...  :smiley:

----------


## monsa199a

> You guys inspired me to post some of drawings and artwork...



would love to see thy works!!! :Shades wink:

----------


## monsa199a

..just an old desk palette,  would do a before and after..see what would be revealed, coming soon..desk palette.jpg

----------


## Lang

Nice picture!  ::D:

----------


## monsa199a

as promised before and after...
but resolution sucks! desk palette.jpg (you've got to find the right angle to see imagery emerging from the image below)

----------


## monsa199a

20210715_200619_362896_SP-9551_72160_CS-9579.jpga new work in progress. close up 1

----------


## Lang

Hey! That looks like a nightmare that I had recently. Keep up the great work!!

----------


## monsa199a

> Hey! That looks like a nightmare that I had recently. Keep up the great work!!



...what up Lang, feels like I never left, what happen? take advantage of those nightmares!!!
thanks amigo, I cleaned the studio again and hope to burst all that creative force, haven't paint in about
 two years?! ...I go and look and no date or signature on any of them, I guess it does an RC... :ClouDing around:  :ClouDing around:  :ClouDing around: !

----------


## Lang

> ...what up Lang, feels like I never left, what happen? take advantage of those nightmares!!!
> thanks amigo, I cleaned the studio again and hope to burst all that creative force, haven't paint in about
>  two years?! ...I go and look and no date or signature on any of them, I guess it does an RC...!



Haha! It was a dream where I came upon a dead body the dream and saw a very similar image in the dream... I think it was a dream seeded type of situation. 

Looking forward to seeing more of those pictures...

----------


## DarkestDarkness

> two years?! ...I go and look and no date or signature on any of them, I guess it does an RC...!



I have barely painted in the last two years too despite making a remark around that time about how I'd have something to do during quarantines and lockdowns. That came to bite me by actually losing my acrylics workspace and having other stuff to deal with that meant I generally couldn't anyway.

So it's very good to me to hear that you've got your studio fresh and are ready to go again, I'll be interested in seeing more of your stuff too.

----------


## monsa199a

> I have barely painted in the last two years too despite making a remark around that time about how I'd have something to do during quarantines and lockdowns. That came to bite me by actually losing my acrylics workspace and having other stuff to deal with that meant I generally couldn't anyway.
> 
> So it's very good to me to hear that you've got your studio fresh and are ready to go again, I'll be interested in seeing more of your stuff too.



Great to hear about your status!...life is change just like dreams, would love to upload images but Im not a big fan of small files since its hard see all the details... :Nod yes: thanks and I hope you can release the artist beast in you! ::evil::

----------


## monsa199a

IMG_20220626_220615_100.jpg
The process...adding multiple layers of claybord inks covered with plastic until dry.

----------


## monsa199a

IMG_20220630_093019517-1.jpg...oops! slept some steps...left bottom side

----------


## monsa199a

IMG_20220630_093505372-2.jpg...oops again,flip the screen ::lol::

----------


## monsa199a

More  sages revealed..IMG_20220705_182739410-4.jpg
..and  keep flipping the screen if you wish...

----------


## monsa199a

IMG_20220712_203117262_kindlephoto-94903766.jpg

----------

